# pics of my new stable im at!!



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

i was at this other place for like 3 months and his water bucket would be empty like 2 days a week...he told me he would let him out and nope every time i was there he just stuck in his stall...i could see over winter but its been nice now here in wisconsin and he was still in and other things so i moved asap!!! i sooooooo love my new place!!


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

some others at my new barn!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I LOVE that little foal, just to adorable!
Raven looks really happy at his new place.


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

paintluver said:


> I LOVE that little foal, just to adorable!
> Raven looks really happy at his new place.


oh he is..lol i went out to ride for the first time out there.. and he has NEVER worked soooo well before..it was awesome


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice! I think I like your new barn as well!! absolutely gorgeous facility. The barn seems a little dark tho I'm assuming it might be the camera. Great fencing, really nice looking arena. Good for you. Looking forwards to seeing more pics!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

You are VERY lucky. That place looks so nice and well kept. Nice roomy pastures. That place would run about $1200 a month in my area. I can't afford anything like that around here.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice barn!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

That place is great!!!! Raven is a lucky guy!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice stable. 
It looks great


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

ya in the pasture to the right theres only one horse in the hole thing and theres 3 others that go way back....my horse has never been happier..compaired to being in ALL darn day...like at the other place..that sucked i will NEVER go back there ever again!! no good care there at all.. i was so happy at first but then saw what was going on...and i should have not even gone there like what people said!!! i started a thread about listening to rumors..and i geuss i will from now on!!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like such a nice property!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

luvmyqh said:


> i started a thread about listening to rumors..and i geuss i will from now on!!


 Be careful with that one. Sometimes it can happen to be a good thing, but most of the time they are no good. Really thankful you were able to put yourselves in good hands and now finally be happy.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

It looks great! Good for you for finding such a great place for your pony friend!

One question though. When you are lunging, what is that piece of equipment around his/her chest attached to the girth with all the rings? I saw something similar at the Co-op the other day and I had no idea what it was...


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

^^ Those are side riens. They go from girth to bit and help with keeping the horse round and other stuff. I used them to lunge in when my horse wouldnt keep her head collected or when I asked for collection she tossed her head. So those were good to use while lunging. Made it easier when I asked in saddle.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

nice facility...congrats on the move


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

your very very lucky, for one you have a beautiful horse,2 you have a beautiful foal and 3 you have awesome stables.


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks guy's im sooo happy with my horses new place.....and he just rides sooo well everytime now..im just sooo happy!!!


----------

